# Cru's fishing report(Jax)



## DJ (Nov 10, 2009)

Cru and myself try to fish at least 3 days a week, we may even fight the crowd and hit a day on the weekend also. As most we have our good and bad days. Thought I would try to (if I don't slack to bad) post often here for people who may not get as as often here in the Jax area. 
Friday and Saturday(4-1 & 4-2) were good days for trout. We ended up with keeper trout both days most between 17-20" with a few over 20". most were caught with jerk shads on a 1/8 -1/4oz jig. Also used zoom worms with pro cure.
Got a few flounder mixed in as well 15-18". There are plenty of reds everywhere and getting them on the lower tides. We fished Nassau and didn't do to well, we are getting more bites in smaller creeks west of icw.
Saturday Cru got his first red on a spinner bait. Yes its just a "rat" but on spinner just adds a check to his first to do. I will not bore you with tons of pics but heres his first spinner red and another being released.


----------



## DJ (Nov 10, 2009)

another rat release


----------



## Robert_Baltean (Feb 26, 2011)

This post reminds me of 2 things I can't wait for. #1. My boat to be finished so I can fish. #2. My son to be old enough to take fishing.

Thanks.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Those will be memories to remember forever! Good job putting him on the fish and thanks for sharing.


----------



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

Thanks for the post Cru! I've been out of the scene for two weeks but have the whole weekend open to fish and some ideas. Were the jerk shad pearl or white by any chance?


----------



## DJ (Nov 10, 2009)

both also chartreuse and white. Weight plays a large part when tide is slow drop to an 1/8 oz. up to a 1/4 when the tide is moving good.


----------



## DJ (Nov 10, 2009)

4/11

Me and Cru went out for a few hours afterwork/school today. We were lucky enough that the fish were still waiting for us to show up. caught a dozen or so slot reds(one pictured) half a dozen trout 16-19" off of jerk baits. The highlight of the day is Cru got 2 trout on the longrod today, the bad part is daddy was slacking and didn't have the net ready for for both of them and when he tried to land them they shook off. Lets just say I was in the dog house for a few.
It was short lived when he hooked into a large red of a jerkbait. He was on a 6' rod with a shimano 1000 5/6lb line. After a 6-8 min fight ( i have a video of may download later) got it next to the boat. We were both stooked to see a mid 30" red, as I went to net the fish, I was just thinking I am not going to mess up 3 times in one day. Soon as I bent over the red made one more run straight into the anchor line and broke off=(. 
With all the bad luck still a great day of fishing with the son.


----------



## DJ (Nov 10, 2009)

Cru on the longrod


----------



## DJ (Nov 10, 2009)

Made a stop for this shot on the way in


----------



## Chevystroked383 (Apr 12, 2011)

Do you ever fish Amelia island area much


----------



## DJ (Nov 10, 2009)

not much, mainly north of the st johns


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Always great to see kids enjoying our sport!


----------

